# effacer les donner du calendrier de l'ipod touch



## jeantro (20 Avril 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai revendu mon ipod touch à un ami hors j'ai un petit problème je ne sais pas comment effacé le contenu des donnés que j'ai entré dans le calendrier

je sais qu'on peut faire une restauration de l'ipod mais je veux qu'ils conserve mes applications que j'ai acheté


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2010)

Les applications seront effacées dès la première synchro avec l'ordi, donc cela ne sert a rien et en plus, c'est du piratage pur et simple.


----------

